# Nice Pumpkin Carvings Here



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.pumpkinway.com/


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks for the link woody.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Sweet!

Thanks!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh those are very 'characterful' 
Very neat. My kids will want to do ours that way.
Thanx for the link.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice link I may have to do a couple of those myself. Thanks


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are awesome! Thanks for the link!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very cool, very cool.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great link ScareFX. The wheels in my head are already turning.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I will have to try my hand at something like that for this year too. Thanks for the link!


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Love the approach to teeth! Thanks for the link!


----------



## stb_productions (Feb 22, 2006)

The problem is every yeah I buy the kit to make the stencils but then around March I get sick of seeing it in my kitchen and I throw it out. Then I have to re-buy the stencils for the next Halloween......sigh.......


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Those are some great carvings. I'll have to try that this year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again - like others, this site has definitely inspired me to try out a new carving for my JOL this year.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dang that is some good work! It makes me wanna try my stab at it this year.


----------

